# had a great herf last night...



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

...with joed and raisin. We passed around some sticks equal or older than myself in age, an awful Cueto custom rolled (sorry bout that fellars, I swear they normally better!), a "Parti Pack" curtosy of Mike, and some great sig1's from joe! 

It was a pleasure as always guys. One of these days we need to get Raney to actually show up to one of these


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds like alot of fun. 

You guys must been like the Three Amigos. I realy enjoy herfing with buds. Glad you guys had a great time.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> ...with joed and raisin. We passed around some sticks equal or older than myself in age, an awful Cueto custom rolled (sorry bout that fellars, I swear they normally better!), a "Parti Pack" curtosy of Mike, and some great sig1's from joe!
> 
> It was a pleasure as always guys. One of these days we need to get Raney to actually show up to one of these


Once again, the last minute invitations to herf with these guys was great! 
We had a great time - smoked some great cigars - including 98 VR Famosos and MC Especials - the Cueto was the biggest cigar I have ever seen.. Must have weighed about 2 pounds!

I also hope that we can get Raney to join us some day. A couple of things I'd love to talk about with him.

thanks guys - was a great time.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

When talkin about herfin,there is none finer then with gorillas. I envy youse guys!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Cool  

I too had a pleasant smoke last night, with DonWeb


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Sounds like a good time w/ some cool peeps and good smokes. :dr


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

??\0\0\0\0?3?\0Smitty]...with joed and raisin. We passed around some sticks equal or older than myself in age, an awful Cueto custom rolled (sorry bout that fellars, I swear they normally better!), a "Parti Pack" curtosy of Mike, and some great sig1's from joe!

It was a pleasure as always guys. One of these days we need to get Raney to actually show up to one of these [/QUOTE]

Party Favors! Party Favors! I put a lot of thought into that phrase, and intend on copywriting it, just like "ThreePeat" LOL
And as for Raney, I say we just show up at his house with cigars and butane, and solve his attendence problems once and for all!


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Sounds like you guys had a great time - and where is Raney these days?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

raisin said:


> And as for Raney, I say we just show up at his house with cigars and butane, and solve his attendence problems once and for all!


Jenn would kick all our asses. There a reason Raney can't leave...

:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

That would have been as herf to be at, would love to meet you guys...glad you had fun!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sweet...that is good company to herf with.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sounds like a good time bro, sorry about the crap-tastic Cueto. Next time get Taboada to make a trip up from your basement to roll better smokes for you man 


XXX


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Next time get Taboada to make a trip up from your basement to roll better smokes for you man
> 
> XXX


He can't. He's too busy playing WoW.


----------

